# When and how



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

When and how should I wean my boer goat bottle doelings


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How many bottles & amounts are they currently on?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

There is only one bottle baby and she is drinking 1and a half quarts a day, she eats hay drinks water etc. but i just wanted to know when everyone else starts weaning,( new to bottle babys ,long story)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here no one gets weaned till 3 months & we let doelings stay on dams another couple of months & let them work it out.:cheers:
But if I have bottle baby she gets bottles for at least 3 mos. I once cut bottles on a 2 mo & that girl didnt grow very fast at all.
Im sure there are different methods but when beginning to wean I usually cut the mid day one out for a few weeks, then cut another one.
Take your time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We wean at 10 to 12 weaks for our bottle babies. the last couple week only getting two bottles, then one bottle the last week. Always making sure they are on a good grain first before weaning from bottle. If not giving grain they need very very good hay, protein is essential for young growing kids.


----------

